# Sweetener question, what is the most healthy choice in your opinion?



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

I feel drained from trying to figure things out about my health, but I feel good at the same time, that I am trying.  2 days ago I stopped using a cheap form of stevia, because the ingredients could be causing the ringing in my ears for example.

It's like trial and error, process of elimination, maybe supplementing in case of a deficiency.  I admit it's been easier to take a drug/anti-biotic/pain pill, which maybe we do need at some point, but I don't want them to find a shoebox full of prescription drugs when I die.  And above all, I want to feel good and be able to do as much as I can as I grow older.  But it's work, it's not easy, and I know many of you know that.

So the Ginkgo isn't working "yet" on my memory, lol, I forgot I wanted to as folks about what they use for sweetner?  What they feel is safest?  Thanks, Denise


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 29, 2015)

I use stevia... and have used it exclusivly for over a year..   No adverse affects noted. I have also noted a vast improvement in my IBS symptoms since stopping artificial sweeteners..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 29, 2015)

Stevia.



> Pharmacy researchers from Malaysia’s University MARA have confirmed that *Stevia* isn’t just a healthy replacement for sugar – its constituents have the ability to treat diabetes by enhancing glucose absorption into the cells.
> 
> The research follows human clinical research illustrating that *Stevia* increases glucose control. In that study from Denmark’s Aarhus University, 12 type 2 diabetic patients were given stevioside isolated from the *Stevia* rebaudiana plant or a placebo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I use stevia... and have used it exclusivly for over a year..   No adverse affects noted. I have also noted a vast improvement in my IBS symptoms since stopping artificial sweeteners..



Is it the closest you can come to pure, or is it a cheaper form like I've been using called Stevia in the Raw from Safeway?  I understand that not everyone may have a reaction. Like some can eat Sweet and Low with sacharin, but I got bad stomach pain.  I was having it in my coffee at work, didn't even attribute the pain to that.  My gal-friend mentioned she had trouble with sacharin and I said I don't use it.  She said to check my foods and see if it was in anything, drinks whatever.  Then I realized I was using sweet and low and it had that in it.  I quit using that day, and the pains were gone by the next.  Thanks for the help QS, appreciate it denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stevia.



I worked for a place called Pure bulk, and bought a bag of their stevia, lasted me forever, it was just on step up from the green leaf, although it was white powder (no granules).  The type of powder that you had to be careful spooning it out because it floated in the area, like poof you know?  But wow, was that good or what, and the tiniest bit was all I needed.  I may try and find some, but it is way hard to find now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine is called Pure-via  from Costco.   It took a little getting used to, but now I find it tastes fine..


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

I use no sweetener of any kind in coffee or tea. My sugar intake is so low that if I eat chocolate, ice cream, cookie or cake, I know it's going to have white sugar in it, but don't worry about it, because I eat so little of it. 

I read ingredients on packaging and stay away from corn syrup. If I bake (on the rare occasion) I use brown or white sugar, but in smaller quantities. I've read that sugar is sugar no matter where it comes from, even fruit is sugar.  I stay away from artificial sweeteners as I understand they are carcinogenic. I love maple syrup.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the only way for me to know if it's causing any issues is to stay off it and see.  I also want to order from that bulk place because that never bothered me, thanks again, denise  PS it was quite a change from the bulk, but yes, I became used to it and liked the taste as well.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> I use no sweetener of any kind in coffee or tea. My sugar intake is so low that if I eat chocolate, ice cream, cookie or cake, I know it's going to have white sugar in it, but don't worry about it, because I eat so little of it.
> 
> I read ingredients on packaging and stay away from corn syrup. If I bake (on the rare occasion) I use brown or white sugar, but in smaller quantities. I've read that sugar is sugar no matter where it comes from, even fruit is sugar.  I stay away from artificial sweeteners as I understand they are carcinogenic. I love maple syrup.



Interesting you mention corn-syrup Cookie, since I read the Dextrose, which is in my stevia packets, is derived, or made from corn-syrup??  I think I am right about that, read it not 10 min. ago.  I haven't read what is wrong with corn-syrup, but they did mention,, well here's the reading:

“Stevia in the Raw” sounds pure and natural, but when you look at the  ingredients the first thing on the label is “dextrose” – so it’s  certainly not _just_ stevia in the raw. And Pepsi Co’s “Pure  Via,” also pictured above, isn’t exactly pure either with this  ingredient being first on the label, too. Dextrose is a sweetener that’s  also derived from genetically engineered corn and has a long  complicated manufacturing process, just like erythritol.

This is from Foodbabe.com


----------



## Debby (Mar 29, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I worked for a place called Pure bulk, and bought a bag of their stevia, lasted me forever, it was just on step up from the green leaf, although it was white powder (no granules).  The type of powder that you had to be careful spooning it out because it floated in the area, like poof you know?  But wow, was that good or what, and the tiniest bit was all I needed.  I may try and find some, but it is way hard to find now.




Try looking for it online Denise.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

I use stevia. Tried to go sweetener free but couldn't hack it. God knows that I'm on a limited enough diet so stevia is my walk on the wild side (I don't know where I came up with that crazy metaphor??)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I worked for a place called Pure bulk, and bought a bag of their stevia, lasted me forever, it was just on step up from the green leaf, although it was white powder (no granules).  The type of powder that you had to be careful spooning it out because it floated in the area, like poof you know?  But wow, was that good or what, and the tiniest bit was all I needed.  I may try and find some, but it is way hard to find now.


You can find the powder on Amazon.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I use stevia. Tried to go sweetener free but couldn't hack it. God knows that I'm on a limited enough diet so stevia is my walk on the wild side (I don't know where I came up with that crazy metaphor??)


----------



## Josiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Very apropos, even looks like me.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 29, 2015)

We have stevia in the baking section of our supermarket, along with all the other sugars.  Somewhat expensive, but I think I'll try some.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 29, 2015)

Organic honey from you local area.  I read in a book years ago about the benefits of using apple cider vinegar & local honey (claims you could lose 30 lbs a year by taking one teaspoon of honey daily).  Organic local honey helps those with allergies.  Bacteria can not live in honey and it keeps for ever, even when it's gone to sugar you can heat it up and return it to it's natural state.  I don't use sweetner in coffee, but when I have oatmeal, honey is the only sweetner I use.

http://www.mnn.com/health/fitness-well-being/stories/10-health-benefits-of-honey


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

I love stevia, the real thing, I'll just have to spend a little more as i am like Josiah.  I don't have many things, but my cup and a half of coffee in the a.m. is not the same with the stevia.  One thing I've never liked is that where 1/8 or a tsp to 1/4 of the real thing was plenty, to get it right it takes 4 of those packages for me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Organic honey from you local area.  I read in a book years ago about the benefits of using apple cider vinegar & local honey (claims you could lose 30 lbs a year by taking one teaspoon of honey daily).  Organic local honey helps those with allergies.  Bacteria can not live in honey and it keeps for ever, even when it's gone to sugar you can heat it up and return it to it's natural state.  I don't use sweetner in coffee, but when I have oatmeal, honey is the only sweetner I use.
> 
> http://www.mnn.com/health/fitness-well-being/stories/10-health-benefits-of-honey



I keep a jug and eat at least 2 tsps a day for the help with allergies I'm working on  It is good, but my coffee, I don't know if I can get used to that in my coffee, maybe I should keep trying we'll see I guess  Thanks Son


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep, this is the real deal, I mean, the type I bought at Pure Bulk.  They're online too so I'll compare prices.  It is spendy, but worth it if I'm going to have any sweetness in my life, LOL!
http://www.amazon.com/All-Natural-S...ie=UTF8&qid=1427668353&sr=1-7&keywords=Stevia


----------



## Don M. (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know about Stevia, but I encourage everyone to avoid these artificial sweeteners, and diet drinks that contain Aspartame.  We have an annual invasion of little black ants and I spread some of these sweeteners around the porch and deck areas regularly, and this seems to be almost as effective as Terro Ant Killer.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

I use smart sugar in my home made yoghurt, don't use sugar in much at all , Smart sugar is part stevia and part Super refind White sugar, I don't mond the taste at all.
I didn't know Costco had that type of product I will look next time I go to Adelaide


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about Stevia, but I encourage everyone to avoid these artificial sweeteners, and diet drinks that contain Aspartame.  We have an annual invasion of little black ants and I spread some of these sweeteners around the porch and deck areas regularly, and this seems to be almost as effective as Terro Ant Killer.



Wow, that's amazing, I haven't heard much good about aspartame, but never got going with any products it was in either.  Glad I missed that boat


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for the info Adelaide


----------



## Kadee (Mar 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Mine is called Pure-via  from Costco.   It took a little getting used to, but now I find it tastes fine..


Thanks Quicksilver , We had a Costco open in Adelaide last November, I will look for that when in Adelaide next


----------



## drifter (Mar 29, 2015)

My wife uses Truvia; I use Sweet & Low liquid form  and I sweeten both coffee and tea when sipping. When drinking coffee with a meal, I drink it black, no sugar or cream When sipping I also use half & half.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

drifter said:


> My wife uses Truvia; I use Sweet & Low liquid form  and I sweeten both coffee and tea when sipping. When drinking coffee with a meal, I drink it black, no sugar or cream When sipping I also use half & half.



I use half and half, love it, and it's better then any of the fake stuff imo.  I'm glad the sweet and low doesn't give you tummy-aches and I used to use Truvia, never had any issues with that.  Just this Stevie in The Raw I get at the supermarket.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with Son of Perdition - local organic honey.

Of course, I'm a bit schizoid - if I don't have any of that I use Sweet-'n'-Low.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2015)

Well, honey is what I have now so let's see if I can get used to it  thank you Phil "sweet" dreams, LOL!  I just crack me up


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 29, 2015)

That's okay, honey ...


----------



## oakapple (Mar 30, 2015)

I think that everyone should stop getting worried about health risks(unless you already have a health problem and need to avoid some things.)I have a small spoonful of honey in my morning tea, simply because I like it, I don't take any sugar in other tea, and have a half teaspoon of brown sugar in my coffee, again because I like it.I am not obese ( or anything like it!) if I was, then cutting sugar as well as other calories may be a consideration.I don't take any tablets or supplements at all, but eat a balanced diet.By balanced, I don't mean any fad diets, I don't do those either, just smaller portions, and fruit and veg every day.The health industry does very nicely out of people's fears that they need all kind of vitamin supplements.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 30, 2015)

That's enough about honey........now buzz off!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2015)

oakapple said:


> That's enough about honey........now buzz off!



Aw, don't bee like that - you're giving me hives!


----------



## Lon (Mar 30, 2015)

I prefer Monk Fruit Sweetner


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't really know what to think, I agree that the "prevention" thing can go too far, turning to out-right paranoia, and moving ourselves into a Bubble with a/c.

I want to try the Vit C and honey to see if it has any effect on my allergies, and B12 for the electrical tingling.  I was thinking about what I had read on allergies, and it said that the symptoms we get are from the body defending us from the dust, flowers, mold, whatever.  I was think if my body is discarding all that stuff, then it must be working well??  But then again, I am like the lady in the article and evidently still allergic to everything.  I can't live like that, emptying out my fridge of everything, and yeah, living in a bubble.

I also keep hearing this is a REALLY bad year for allergies, well, maybe so because I've NEVER had them so bad.  And, the ringing in my ears could be my sinuses.  The doctor sent me home with "well, it could me a million things" thanks doc.  I have an appt with an ear, nose and throat doc. I'm sick of doctors, meds, and snot. I'm sick of supplements too!!


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 4, 2015)

I really can't hack any of the artificial/alternative forms of sugar.  I get the most revolting taste in my mouth if I try,  and it leaves an aftertaste that lasts for well over 24 hours.  Can't eat anything else during that time.

For me,  it's natural cane sugar,  or nothing.

Been having some problems trying to find some ice cream that doesn't have dextrose or something similar,  so I've been making my own.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 5, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I think that everyone should stop getting worried about health risks(unless you already have a health problem and need to avoid some things.)I have a small spoonful of honey in my morning tea, simply because I like it, I don't take any sugar in other tea, and have a half teaspoon of brown sugar in my coffee, again because I like it.I am not obese ( or anything like it!) if I was, then cutting sugar as well as other calories may be a consideration.I don't take any tablets or supplements at all, but eat a balanced diet.By balanced, I don't mean any fad diets, I don't do those either, just smaller portions, and fruit and veg every day._*The health industry does very nicely out of people's fears that they need all kind of vitamin supplements.[/*_QUOTE]
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to learn that people taking combinations of one or more supplements along with prescribed (and necessary) meds cause all kinds of side effects that never occur to them (i.e., tinnitus).
> 
> ...


----------

